# Zazzle Sales!



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm totally excited. I've made $33.85 on Zazzle so far with my wedding invitations. The link to my Zazzle store and the FB page i made for it are both in my signature. 

Had someone e-mail me asking if i could customize one of my invitations to a different shade of yellow for her daughters wedding. Of course i could! So i did and while we were e-mailing each other about it (about a week) someone else bought some of my invitations also! 

I've been working all day making new designs, these recent sales have really gotten me excited about this. 

Do any of you also sell on Zazzle and if you do what are some of the ways you promote your store? I already use the heck out of facebook, what else is there? I'm about to use pinterest here in a bit too.

The lady who had the custom order, makes wedding cakes, so i'm hoping that if they are happy with the invitations i made that she might tell some people about me, you never know lol.


----------

